# Tourentips in Hessen



## Flaffi (22. August 2006)

Hey,

den Link hat mir Gestern ein Freund geschickt und ich dachte mir, vielleicht könnt ihr auch was damit anfangen. Werden auf jedenfall ein paar nette Touren in Hessen beschrieben (insgesamt 55) . 

http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/freizeittipps/mountainbike_touren/


----------



## mauntenbeiker (22. August 2006)

...jaaaaa - nicht schlecht! 

allerdings habe ich so meine probleme mit den ellenlangen wegbeschreibungen in textform. die navigation gestaltet sich damit äußert schwierig und man verpasst garantiert den schönsten singletrail... 

ich bin auch gerade dabei eine page mit biketouren in meiner region (bad sooden-allendorf) zu basteln. ich kenne die schwierigkeiten einer detaillierten wegbeschreibung (...die auch ein ortsfremder nachfahren kann) und bin zu dem schluß gekommen, dass eine "vernüftige" tourbeschreibung nur mit gps-daten sinn macht.

...ich suche nur noch einen sponsor für die gps-hardware... 

bis dahin habe ich die tourgebiete nur "grob" vorgestellt - ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen:

www.bike-bsa.de

so long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaffi (23. August 2006)

Stimmt, die Beschreibung könnte besser sein, aber man kann die Tourentips ja als kleine Anregung sehen. 

Deine Seite ist echt Klasse, kannst dich ja bei mir in meiner Linkhitliste eintragen wenn du magst.

http://www.sportlich-online.de.vu


----------

